# Overripe Oranges~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I received about 6 organic oranges & they're a little too ripe for fresh eating. What would you do with them? I don't want to waste any part of them if I don't have to, they were FREE


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Use in smoothies ... make marmalade ... a pitcher of homemade sangria ... or a sweet citrus syrup ... OR how about orange wine? 

:donut:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

zest them, then squeeze them, then eat them!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never heard of over ripe oranges. "Starting to rot", yes, but not "over ripe". The peel will usually dry out first, but the inside is still good.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Make candied orange peelings out of the peels...YUMMY ! You can juice them and make an orange pie.....or mix the juice with something you like...LOL.....make an orange syrup and pour over a cake....


----------

